# Can someone help with Vatanai sizing?



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello! I am loving a german style wrap for my next babe and have fallen in love with the Vatanai Maruyama (here's a pic):

http://www.vatanai.cz/webengland/detailMaruyama.htm

Anyhow, I'm confused by the czech sizing. I am 5'7" and weigh 125-130 when not pg, with all my weight in my lower body....in jeans i wear a 8-10, in tops a 4-6.

Should i get a 4m so i can do all the wraps? i don't want to go too short, but i also hate having a tail! I'm afraid the 3.5 is cutting it too close.

TIA!!


----------



## mommyof3andcountin (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't think you'd be able to FWCC in a 3.5, maybe not even a 4m.

My suggestion is to go to walmart and pick up 4m of $1 fabric. Then you can rip it in half (to imitate Vat width) and wrap it around you to "see" exactly how long 4m is.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

A US store, Lemon Balm essentials carries them, the owner, Melissa is on TBW too and is VERY nice. Email her and ask!

Its lemonbalmessentials.com


----------



## nugglemama (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree Melissa is the one to go to for Vatania help. I do know that they have very long tapers so you could probably do a FWCC with a 4M especially if you don't want long tails. SHe even has some one stock and you may be able to get it in time for christmas







http://www.lemonbalmessentials.com/instock.php


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Also...do a search on TheBabyWearer.com on Vats and I do recall seeing a Maru on FSOT a few weeks ago, might still be tgere!

I am planning on getting a wrap in january and im between a Vat and a Hopp myself...vats r supposed to be supremely supportive yet very thin!

Umm Ibi


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks ladies, I emailed LBE last night and posted on TBW---they are wrap-hyenas over there!!


----------



## CindyCindy (Jun 13, 2006)

I was also drooling over the Maruyama, I am so excited for you! I ended up getting a Didymos Violet Waves, because I found more info on the Didy than on the Vatanai. I am so curious to see how it works out for you!!!


----------

